# Best way to clean a betta fish tank?



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

My fish tank has rocks, a hut, and some plants what is the best way to clean it and how should i go about moving my fish into a big bucket so he can still swim and not be in a small cup while doing this change?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

How big is the tank?


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

3 gallons and my fish is still afraid of me idk why


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In the 3gals-the rocks-is this gravel or larger stones, is it filtered and are the plants live plants, if so, how many and what species,-the tank has just the single Betta or do you have any tank mates, type of additives used, water temp, heater, thermometer, do you have a gravel vacuum....How long have you had him in this tank-is this your first Betta and first time to clean a fish tank...no worries if it is...we all have had our first......


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

*Awnsers*

In the 3gals-the rocks-its gravel it is filtered and there are no live plants,-the tank has just a single Betta with no tank mates type of additives used- just top fin water conditioner, water temp stays about 72 with heater,no thermometer, do you have a gravel vacuum- no How long have you had him in this tank-is this your first Betta and first time to clean a fish tank...no worries if it is...we all have had our first...... Its my first betta had him in tank for about 4 weeks my little brother keeps hitting glass so he runs away from me how can i fix this


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like you have him in a pretty good setup, though the temp is a little low, you want him closer to 78 to keep him warm.

If your brother is scaring him, I would move him to a better place, maybe higher up, or in your own bedroom. If your brother is going to keep tapping on the glass, there's really nothing we can tell you that will help ease his skittishness.

As for cleaning, scooping him up in a cup is the best way to go about it. You can leave him in the cup til you are done cleaning the tank, but keep something over it, he can jump out. By far the *easiest* way to drain water from a tank is useing an air line and siphoning it out. Just put an empty bucket lower then the water level of your tank, put an air line (you can get this at any fish supply store or medical store) so one end is in the tank water and the other end is in the empty bucket. It'll have to have some water in it to get started, but once you get it going, it'll drain your tank pretty fast. Same thing to refilling, just put the new water at a higher levle then the tank. I do this for partial water changes once or twice a week, when I just want to drain half of my betta's tank. 

You can buy a gravel vacuum at the pet store and clean the poop off the gravel with it, which is easiest, or do the old manual hand cleaning. The sides can be wiped down with a simple spong, just no chemicals.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Since you don't have a vacuum-you can do the _Stir and Dip method_-with the filter you will only need to make 50% water changes twice a week, however, since its been 4 weeks and you have never cleaned the tank....I would start with 25% water changes every other day for a week-then get on the regular schedule of twice weekly 50%......

You can leave the Betta in the tank for your water changes-just be careful not to injure him. 
Or-you can net him with a wet net and some of the tank water and place him in a small temporary cup-the small temporary cup with a lid that some Betta are sold in work great for this.._always cover the small temp cup so he doesn't jump out..._

First wash your hands, gather supplies-small plastic cup, bucket, tank scrubber, if this is an acrylic tank-_be sure you are using acrylic scrubber so not to scratch the walls_, chopstick or wooden spoon or you can use your clean hand to stir the gravel.

Unplug the heater and filter before water changes

One time a week-give the gravel a stir bringing the mulm/debris up into the water column and clean the viewing walls-
Using the plastic cup dip half the water out and replace with like temp dechlorinated water.

Remove the filter media and give it a good swish/rinse in the bucket of old tank water.

Once the tank is full-plug the heater and filter back in-monitor the temp for at least an hour....
_You need to get a thermometer_-to monitor the tank temp and to monitor the replacement water used for water changes-you need to try and keep the replacement water within a few degrees of the tank water.

The water should clear within the hour after the filter is turned back on-if not you are either over feeding, leaving excessive uneaten food or not changing the water often enough......

One time a week you need to make a _water only change_ too....just dip out half the water and replace with like temp dechlorinated water....be sure and unplug the heater and filter before water changes....

I also recommend that you have cleaning supplies that are _only_ used on the fish-_Label_ the bucket and cup "_fish only_" keeping all the supplies in the bucket-plastic cup, chopstick, scrubber, net, holding cup/lid and the dechlorinator.

Remember to always wash your hands before and after working on the tank.

Look forward to seeing some pics.....


----------

